# OZ Bikes (RT900 & Airfoil)



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike mentioned that he bought some bikes with the brake cables reversed. You've probably seen the RT900 w/Red for $3195. 

Screaming deal. 

Mike mentioned that there are other bikes which will be up for sale very soon. So I was checking out the website. It looks like there's going to be some Talon Tri's with Ultegra. 

Here's the airfoil w/SRAM Red and Zipp Vukas and 404 wheels:










Wow. 

No word on the pricepoint yet. 

I just settled a hospital bill for an ER visit and paid cash for a root canal (ouch X 2) and I'm saving for a motorcycle. Otherwise I would buy one of these the minute it hit the BD website.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

weird bike


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks fast.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

If I get a chance, I'll own one of those screaming eagles before I compete in my first full Ironman in 2012!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Screaming deal. Here's the airfoil w/SRAM Red and Zipp Vukas and 404 wheels: Wow.


Resurrecting an old thread as I see that BD is offering an additional $1000 off the remaining stock ... :thumbsup:
I believe the Zipp 404 wheelset goes for about $2,500 alone?

Road Bikes, Roadbikes - Kestrel Airfoil PRO SL SE SRAM Red
*SRAM Red 20 Speed Triathlon Kestrel Airfoil PRO SL Special Edition Carbon*
$4,495 - $1,000 = *$3,495*



SRAM Red Group
SRAM Red Carbon Cranks
Zipp Vuka Aero Bar and FSA Carbon Stem
Zipp 404 Carbon Wheelset


----------

